# FIRST TT AUDI EVER



## mars99 (Jun 30, 2008)

OMG what a car, only been two weeks ago when i picking up the car and loving every minute of it.
owned a EVO 6 before this but this is much more fun to drive!!!
 
whould love to show the car but dont know how to attach pictures yet!!!!
any advise?
[/url]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome my TT still brings a  to my face even after almost 7 years 
Come along to Rockingham for the TTOC annual meet have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk feel free to join :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

mars99 said:


> owned a EVO 6 before this but this is much more fun to drive!!!


That's quite some statement. 

You feeling alright?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the TT world mate

I previously owned an Evo 5 and agreed the TT is so much better (driving my 3rd now)

To post pics you need to host them somewhere first... try Photobucket, upload the image there, then cut and paste the IMG link into your post

Any probs feel free to PM me


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------

